# Update on Asia's eyes-Not good:(



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

As some of you know, Asia was diagnosed with Pigmentary Uveitis and secondary glaucoma in one eye last December. At our last appointment with the specialist Mar 21 things were going well and the conditions were being well controlled with all of the drops and the specialist said if we are vigilant with the drops and pressure checks she hoped the eye could be saved. This was partly based on the fact that she still had some vision in it. This week I noticed some changes and she has been bumping into things. I took her to the vet and she is now completely blind in the left eye and the pressure is up even higher that it was when she was diagnosed.It was in the low 30's and the readings are now between 38 and 42. The vet is recommending removal. We agreed that we would give it a week and have the pressure checked again next Thursday.

Asia is still acting like her normal self, has good energy(for 10 year old girl) and is eating and drinking etc...It feels like such a monumental decision and if the pressure comes down such a hard one for me to make. I am struggling so much! Obviously if it is still up I will have it removed as I can't have her in pain but if it comes down am tempted to wait. I could use some help and advice. I want and need to do what is best for her and having it removed probably is. This has been such a roller coaster. I am so sad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh geez, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope this week brings better results for you.
Sending many good thoughts.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. 

But... when I was growing up I had a horse with one eye. The other got removed because of disease. He was probably the best animal I've ever had ... maybe don't tell my dog I said that... haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this update.
My thoughts and prayers to you and Asia.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. My grandma used to have a dog with one eye. He poked it with a stick. He did very well and had a happy life. He was a lot younger though then your doggie when he had it removed.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I was so hoping things were going to improve. I can understand your sadness. But I know your dear Asia will adjust. As long as she's with you, she will continue to have a happy life.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I was so hoping things were going to improve. I can understand your sadness. But I know your dear Asia will adjust. As long as she's with you, she will continue to have a happy life.


Thanks.I had hope and this has been a hard blow given what the specialist had said. I know she will adjust and I have to accept that this is inevitable but it is so hard to do


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your latest news. I'm hoping beyond hope that the pressure goes down and the eye won't have to be removed. But if it does have to be removed I know Asia will adjust easily. All the best to you and Asia.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear your latest update, sending prayers and good thoughts across to beautiful Asia x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear the news is not better. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry the news isn't better. At least our furbabies are so stoic that I'll bet she adjusts just fine if it does end up that way..hugs to you and scritches to Miss Asia.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to see this update on Asia, I hope next week brings better news. If the pressure is high, I am sure she is better off with removal. Our dogs are always much more resilient than we give them credit for. Belly rubs to your pretty baby!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

There are many dogs living happily with only one eye. I follow a site called Team Golden Oldies where people post about their old dogs. Quite a few have only one eye. Also there is a golden retriever in New South Wales (I think) who has been totally blind since birth who competes in Obedience Trials and is absolutely amazing. There are videos of him but I cant find the link. Someone more tech savvy than me may know of him. Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry that this has happened. I know the roller coaster you have been on throughout the last months and how dedicated you have been in her management. You've done everything you can to fix this, and how much you love your girl. I've been following your story very closely from the beginning, and I just wanted to say I'm very sorry for how this has turned out.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending you both a hug.


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope better news comes your way. Sending good thoughts your way. In the words of Dory the fish Keep swimming!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope you get better news, but either way Asia will be your so-very-much-loved girl, and that is what makes her life complete. She'll manage with one eye just fine.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. It means so much to us.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am looking into participating in Dr Wendy Townsend's research. When the eye is removed I am going to ask our vet to send it to Purdue University. I hope our situation can help in some way to end this horrible disease.

Vision Care For Animals - PIGMENTARY UVEITIS -


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to read about Asia's pressure spiking. Just keep in mind that the secondary glaucoma is very painful for the dog, they say like a horrible migraine. We were so torn when Flirty's pressures went up, we felt like such bad parents even though we followed the regiment set up by the opthamologist. As she said, it's just a crapshoot wether or not the pressures go up.

Have Asia's eye removed and take the pain away from her. Within a couple days she'll be back to normal, I promise.

I think you should participate in Dr. Townsend's study, we did. We had submitted blood etc. years prior to the enucleation, and also provided the eyes after. It helps knowing that you may provide some insight into finding a cure. Dr. Townsend or her assistant should get back to you right away, within the day or two if I remember correctly.

And as everyone told me, and they were right, the eye removal is harder on us than it is on the dog.

If you'd like to see photos of what Flirty looked like the days after surgery (it is nasty looking, I won't lie) let me know and I'll PM you.

Know you have our support. You'll get through it and so will Asia. I promise.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Sorry to read about Asia's pressure spiking. Just keep in mind that the secondary glaucoma is very painful for the dog, they say like a horrible migraine. We were so torn when Flirty's pressures went up, we felt like such bad parents even though we followed the regiment set up by the opthamologist. As she said, it's just a crapshoot wether or not the pressures go up.
> 
> Have Asia's eye removed and take the pain away from her. Within a couple days she'll be back to normal, I promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I know I need to do what is best for her but it is such a hard thing as you know. I would like to see the pictures so I can prepare myself. I anticipate her surgery will happen next week. It helps to have someone who has gone through this as I am stressing about the surgery itself and the healing process the most.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping that everything goes well with Asia's surgery. Take care.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck with Asia.
As for her life with one eye, she'll be fine. There's a Labrador running field trials, successfully running field trials, which has only one eye. His name is Lee. He doesn't know that he's got any sort of handicap ... he's abled, not disabled! He loves his life! 
FTGoldens

ps: Lee also has a stubby tail, like an English Bulldog ... that, too, ain't no big deal to Lee!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to read that things aren't going well for Asia. Hoping that the surgery goes well and makes her more comfortable. From all the anecdotes it seems that you can expect that she'll do fine. Hope that it's not too difficult for you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you all.L I have had a few good crying sessions over all of this. This is very very hard but I know she will adjust. It is really the surgery itself and the aftercare that I am the most worried about. I hate to see her in any pain and she hates the cone so much and looks like she is being beaten when we even show it to her. I keep reminding myself that this could be far worse and we could be facing losing her and not just her eye as horrible as that is. I love her so much.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My guy Reilly was diagnosed with corneal dystrophy about 3 years or so ago in his left eye. We go see the eye doc every 6 months. Reilly has slowly lost the use of that left eye over time. His pressure is the opposite, it's low. The calcium deposits continue to cover his eye. Now we've noticed lack of vision in his right eye too. He can no longer easily find bumpers. So we know it's only a matter of time before we see the calcium deposits in his right eye. I will probably still run Reilly in hunt tests, because his nose is so good. But he will never progress any farther than where he's at. I will do more obedience competitions with him. He's the sweetest boy on earth. I'm sad for him sometimes, but he doesn't get upset about it. We are the ones that know there is a loss. I can't take him hunting anymore though. Dogs live in the moment... So hug your girl and have that eye removed before it causes her anymore pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, sending hugs and many, many prayers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this, and know you will do the right thing, but cannot begin to imagine how hard it is for you! Please know we are with you in spirit!

HUGS


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We go to the vet late this afternoon for another pressure test. If it is still high I know the vet is going to recommend removal and of course we will do that for Asia. If it is down again the decision is going to be so much harder for me. I know I need to do what is best for her and I would just be putting off the inevitable but I m so struggling with this decision! The vet said that the spike in pressure last week may just be a glitch and what if is it is and I am reacting too soon. But I know now that she has lost all vision in that eye she doesn't need her eye. Why is this so hardI will post after we get back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Asia today.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keeping you and Asia in my thoughts today.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and Asia today. It's not easy but you will make the right decision. Hang in there mom.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Keeping you and Asia in my thoughts. FWIW, she's getting a little older and there could be other health problems that develop as she ages, so I think it might be a good idea to consider removing her eye now while she's still healthy and strong. The alternative could be that it becomes necessary in a year or two, and at that point you have an elderly dog in maybe not as good of health having to undergo the surgery and recovery...I think that could be much harder on her and you. 

Of course, no one can make this decision for your girl but you, and we will all support you either way. And remember that to Asia, the true tragedy here is that you're feeling sad. Also, Asia likely interacts with the world through scent a lot more than sight....her losing her sight in that eye (and now possibly losing the eye) is not likely to be the same catastrophe for her as it would be for a person. She's honestly probably more upset that you're sad.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of Asia and you. Stay strong.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm just seeing this, I am sorry for your heartache over this and for what Asia is going through. I know how very special she is. 

Have you been able to connect with some other Golden owners who have gone through this? I wondered if you were on any of the Facebook sites to network or if Asia's breeder would be a support. 

Please know I am praying for your strength through this, I know you will get Asia through it, but must be so hard on you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*



Joanne & Asia said:


> We go to the vet late this afternoon for another pressure test. If it is still high I know the vet is going to recommend removal and of course we will do that for Asia. If it is down again the decision is going to be so much harder for me. I know I need to do what is best for her and I would just be putting off the inevitable but I m so struggling with this decision! The vet said that the spike in pressure last week may just be a glitch and what if is it is and I am reacting too soon. But I know now that she has lost all vision in that eye she doesn't need her eye. Why is this so hardI will post after we get back.


Praying for Asia and you!! ALL will be o.k., because you love one another!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

nolefan said:


> I'm just seeing this, I am sorry for your heartache over this and for what Asia is going through. I know how very special she is.
> 
> Have you been able to connect with some other Golden owners who have gone through this? I wondered if you were on any of the Facebook sites to network or if Asia's breeder would be a support.
> 
> Please know I am praying for your strength through this, I know you will get Asia through it, but must be so hard on you.


Thanks Yes I have been connecting with Mary, Flirty's mom and she has been a great support having gone through this.Asia's breeder has been a great support too.

Asia is booked in for surgery May 07 unless it needs to be sooner if the pressure spikes higher and she is in pain. The vet said the surgery is painful and she uses the strongest pain meds for any surgery she does so she will be pretty out of it for several days after. That actually makes me feel better that she will be sleepy and her pain will be managed. This is very hard but I know it is what we need to do for our sweet girl.

Thanks to everyone for your support. I will be depending on it over the next few weeks I know.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. What were you treating her with prior to the glaucoma?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> So sorry to hear this. What were you treating her with prior to the glaucoma?


 We didn't know she had it till the glaucoma developed. She is now on Prednisone to stop the progression of the uveitis in the hope that glaucoma won;t develop in her other eye.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Asia is so lucky to have such a doting Mommy who puts her needs first. You girls will sail through this together, and we will all be sending you positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are going through this with your beautiful girl. We live on a farm and one of our clients has a horse with one eye and we also have a farm cat with only one too, they both live normal and happy lives. Although it must be so upsetting for you your sweet girl will adjust. I'll be following this thread to hear how she's getting on, give her a gentle hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry that you are going through this with your beautiful girl. We live on a farm and one of our clients has a horse with one eye and we also have a farm cat with only one too, they both live normal and happy lives. Although it must be so upsetting for you your sweet girl will adjust. I'll be following this thread to hear how she's getting on, give her a gentle hug from me and Sammy.


Thank you. I an at the place of accepting that she will no longer have one eye and I pray that the other eye will stay glaucoma free for the remainder of her life.I know this could be worse and be life threatening but it is still so hard. It is the surgery and recovery part that is upsetting me.The vet said it is very painful but she will be well medicated I know. I wish it was not too weeks away as I just want to get it over with at this point. The vet said she would do it sooner if things get worse and Asia is showing any pain. At the moment she is her normal happy self which I am so grateful for. We could have put this off longer but the roller coaster must end. She is off for her hike with her buddies today which she loves so that makes me happy. Hopefully she won't b out of hiking commission for too long.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are both going through this.  It will be so hard on you both, I know. But I would do the same as you. Anything to remove pain from our dear dogs' lives. How has she been doing the past days with the loss of vision in the eye. Have you noticed any changes in her behavior or is she coping just fine? 

We'll all be with you in spirit May 7th.. and in the days afterwards as she recovers.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry you are both going through this.  It will be so hard on you both, I know. But I would do the same as you. Anything to remove pain from our dear dogs' lives. How has she been doing the past days with the loss of vision in the eye. Have you noticed any changes in her behavior or is she coping just fine?
> 
> We'll all be with you in spirit May 7th.. and in the days afterwards as she recovers.


Thank you. She has adjusted really well to the loss of vision. She is not bumping into things at all in familiar environments and doesn't seem phased at all. I have to be careful to remember she doesn't see from her left side though cause I bonked her head this morning with a container I was carrying poor baby. Just a little bump but I had to apologize. She just smiled at me as usual


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her hope that she enjoyed her hike. We're all thinking of you both and sending lots of positive vibes your way. Wishing you a lovely weekend with your beautiful girl.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It appears that she did enjoy her hike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome pics!!! Love it! Just took my boys and their buds for a long hike yesterday as well- how lucky we are to be having such a great spring this year! Asia is looking wonderful!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Checking in on you all.... It sounds like your vet has a very good heart, I'm glad to hear that he has been able to help with some of your worries about pain management for Asia and he understands your anxiety. You are going to get through this, I appreciate you sharing what you're learning, this is teaching me a lot. I confess I had been putting off eye checks for Ellie and for Mack, my collie, for budget reasons, but I"m going to get them scheduled. 

Thank you for sharing the photos, I am glad to see that you still walk with your pack of friends  that's such a lift. Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you two...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those pics are the best way to start my day! Thanks for sharing. She does look so happy. With that strong support system of pals, she can't go wrong.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. Our vet is very good and has not pressured us in this decision. I am struggling though right now as to whether it is really time as her eye looks so much better these past few days. I know if the pressure is down again like I think it is, we could wait and I am so torn over whether I am jumping the gun even though I know it will have to happen at some point. I may take her in on saturday to get it checked but if I do and it is good it will make it even harder so maybe I won't. I don't know!. I know I should just get it done as I would be postponing the inevitable but the specialist had said(prior to the spike in pressure 2 weeks ago) that her eye may be saved since we are treating the PU which is the cause of the glaucoma. It still seems like such a huge decision and It is eating me alive!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Our Nellie had golden retriever Pigmentary Uveitis. Our regular vet missed it for a long time. I always wondered about her eyes. We took her to a canine ophthalmologist and she was diagnosed with PU and glaucoma since it wasn't caught in time.

We did the drops for a while to keep pressures down. It worked for a while but eventually we had to either have her eye removed or the option of having the eye injected with an antibiotic which effectively kills the eye. We went with the injection instead of removal. She was almost 14 at the time. She did well but unfortunately had nasal cancer, her pressures went up and we had to say good bye at that point because of the cancer. This was about 3 years ago.

You might ask about or consider the injection.

Good luck. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Four more days till the surgery. This pic was taken yesterday. You can really see how much bigger the left eye is at times. Right now it looks good again but seeing this makes me know we are making the only decision we can for our beloved girl.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

And look at how happy she is and how much she clearly loves you - as much as you love her. I know this has been a gut wrenching decision - you are such a wonderful mommy.

She will adjust to this far faster, easier and better than you will. Remy and my hearts are with you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful precious Asia, prayers and positive thoughts continuing for you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know this has been a very hard decision for you, Asia is such a beautiful and happy girl. . 
I think it's much harder on you than it will be for her 

My thoughts are with you and Asia, prayers her surgery goes weill and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a hard time, eh? But looking at that smiling face, you must know you are doing the best thing for her. She knows, too. Hugs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts for Asia's surgery.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

You can only do your best for her, and that's all that any golden would ask their parent for. FWIW, although I'd obviously be supportive of your decision either way, I really think you're making a solid choice here. If she's already lost the function of that eye, what you're choosing to do is remove the potential for a painful and unpredictable pressure build-up (it could suddenly build up anytime- and you may not have a good vet readily accessible) and the potential need for surgery down the road (when it may be harder on her). Please don't beat yourself up- you're making the best decisions you can for Asia based on the information available. It takes courage to make decisions like this for loved ones; I think you're being very courageous in making a choice that is terribly hard for you but that you ultimately feel is best for Asia. Dogs really do bring out the best in us, don't they?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, such a hard decision to make, sending hugs and prayers to both of you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Dancer said:


> You can only do your best for her, and that's all that any golden would ask their parent for. FWIW, although I'd obviously be supportive of your decision either way, I really think you're making a solid choice here. If she's already lost the function of that eye, what you're choosing to do is remove the potential for a painful and unpredictable pressure build-up (it could suddenly build up anytime- and you may not have a good vet readily accessible) and the potential need for surgery down the road (when it may be harder on her). Please don't beat yourself up- you're making the best decisions you can for Asia based on the information available. It takes courage to make decisions like this for loved ones; I think you're being very courageous in making a choice that is terribly hard for you but that you ultimately feel is best for Asia. Dogs really do bring out the best in us, don't they?


Thanks so much for your thoughts and support. It has been a gut wrenching decision but I know it would be about me and not her if I didn't o this. She is the light of my life.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Asia, what a sweet and happy girl she is. You really are a wonderful golden Mom and she loves you so very much, it's such a hard choice to have to make and must be so difficult for you. She really will adjust to her new life and with the loving and supportive family she has she'll soon be back to her smiley and happy self. Give her a hug from me and Sammy and tell her that Sammy said she's a very pretty girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Dancer said:


> You can only do your best for her, and that's all that any golden would ask their parent for. FWIW, although I'd obviously be supportive of your decision either way, I really think you're making a solid choice here. If she's already lost the function of that eye, what you're choosing to do is remove the potential for a painful and unpredictable pressure build-up (it could suddenly build up anytime- and you may not have a good vet readily accessible) and the potential need for surgery down the road (when it may be harder on her). Please don't beat yourself up- you're making the best decisions you can for Asia based on the information available. It takes courage to make decisions like this for loved ones; I think you're being very courageous in making a choice that is terribly hard for you but that you ultimately feel is best for Asia. Dogs really do bring out the best in us, don't they?


Joanne: I know what a difficult decision this is, but I agree with what Dancer said - I think it's a solid decision and will spare Asia pain, and that's all that really counts. My prayers are with Asia and you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Asia is such a beautiful girl. I can see the difference in the size of the eyes. Asia will do fine with only one eye. She'll just be winking at everyone and that's ok!

You are doing the right thing and remember, it is harder on us than it is on the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

I just know that Asia will be fine. 
I will be praying that God will guide the surgeon's hands.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

Thinking of Asia and you so much this morning. Everything will be o.k.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of Asia this morning..hugs to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

One more day to go.She will not be happy having to miss her breakfast tomorrow as food is her first love! I have been taking lots of pictures of her while she still has both those beautiful eyes. Even the blind one seems to ooze her soul through. I am dreading this but know it needs to happen for her.Thank you all for your moral support.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I will be thinking of you guys tomorrow and sending positive thoughts. You are making the right decision for your sweet girl. She is lucky to have you on her side. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and Asia.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you and Asia tomorrow too. 
Prayers her surgery goes well, wishing her a speedy recovery.

Hugs to you, try not to worry about her, she's in very good hands.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and Asia and hope it helps a little to know how many people care about you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

Praying for you and Asia for tomorrow!
God will take care of her.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and Asia and hope it helps a little to know how many people care about you both.


Thank you and yes it does help. I really appreciate it. This forum and you all are such a great support.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sending good thoughts for you and Asia.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Saying a prayer for you and Asia


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Asia and sending lots of positive vibes. She knows that you will always do what's best for her. Give her a hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Good thoughts being sent across the miles.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thinking of you and your precious girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Will be keeping Asia and you in my prayers tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just now catching up. I'm so sorry Asia is going through all this but I'm positive she will come through with flying colors. Being nonjudgmental (unlike humans), dogs adjust quickly to a new reality such as losing a leg or eye and "just get on with things." It sounds like you have made the best possible decision on her behalf. I'll be sending positive thoughts to Asia and you tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your precious Asia. Everything is better with love and Asia has plenty of that from all of us here!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wishing you both the very best of luck and health!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Big hug to Asia today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Asia today! Praying for you, too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Asia today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Woke up thinking about you today, knowing this will be a hard day of waiting. Hope all goes well with your girl's surgery. Looking forward to hearing about her recovery. I know she will do well. Positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Also praying for things to go smoothly and quickly today.... and for a speedy recovery. Asia is one heck of a lucky girl to be in a home where she is so loved and well cared for. You are going to get her through this... hugs to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks so much. It is going to be a stressful day for me. Poor Asia can't understand why I am not feeding her this morning. She is-currently standing in the kitchen staring at the counter where her food is usually prepared. Makes me sad! I am going to take her into work with me an hour before I usually start to get her mind off it and pass some time till I drop her off. I will post once I hear how the surgery went.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So smart to get her out of the house and distract her. Thank you for checking in, we will be wondering about you two all day....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs to you both today!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> Thanks so much. It is going to be a stressful day for me. Poor Asia can't understand why I am not feeding her this morning. She is-currently standing in the kitchen staring at the counter where her food is usually prepared. Makes me sad! I am going to take her into work with me an hour before I usually start to get her mind off it and pass some time till I drop her off. I will post once I hear how the surgery went.


Joanne: I know it kills me every time, not being able to feed them when they're having surgery! Think it was a wonderful idea taking Asia into work with you for awhile first! What time is her surgery? Will she get to come home right after?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thinking of you and Asia today...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stopping in to let you know my thoughts are with you and your girl today.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everything goes okay today.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping Asia's surgery goes well and she is soon back home with you where she belongs...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got the call. The surgery went well. No complications and she is resting comfortably. I hung up the phone and promptly burst into tears. Release of emotions I guess. I will call later this afternoon to check in again. It will be a long wait till we pick her up later tomorrow. Thank you for all your prayers and support thus far.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> Just got the call. The surgery went well. No complications and she is resting comfortably. I hung up the phone and promptly burst into tears. Release of emotions I guess. I will call later this afternoon to check in again. It will be a long wait till we pick her up later tomorrow. Thank you for all your prayers and support thus far.


Joanne: So glad to hear that Asia is done with surgery. Keeping Asia and you in my prayers. I know you both will be so happy when she's home later tomorrow!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Just got the call. The surgery went well. No complications and she is resting comfortably. I hung up the phone and promptly burst into tears. Release of emotions I guess. I will call later this afternoon to check in again. It will be a long wait till we pick her up later tomorrow. Thank you for all your prayers and support thus far.


Oh, good to hear that the surgery went well and that Miss Asia is resting comfortably. I have been thinking of you both today. Hugs


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Just got the call. The surgery went well. No complications and she is resting comfortably. I hung up the phone and promptly burst into tears. Release of emotions I guess. I will call later this afternoon to check in again. It will be a long wait till we pick her up later tomorrow. Thank you for all your prayers and support thus far.


That's great news. I'm sure she'll feel relieved when she gets to go home tomorrow, too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Honey, I bet you did have some tears that needed to get out... I'm so glad that the news from the vet was good and I'll continue to think of you and pray for your girl. Proud of you for carrying on and getting through it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad that part is over for you. So glad it went well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I called in late this afternoon and was told that Asia was starting to wake up and is well medicated. She has a pain patch on which I will have to take off on Monday. She should be pretty loopy for a few days after coming home they say. I guess that is good if her pain is being managed. I am exhausted and hope I can get some sleep tonight. Such mixed emotions. Happy it is over but worried about the recovery. One day at a time I know and she will be back to her normal self soon.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy it is over but worried about the recovery. 
Hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery. I know it will be a relief once you get her back home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad everything well with your precious little girl. I bet you can't wait to get her home with you, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry you both have to go through this. As you said, it could be something much worse.

Asia will be fine .... and so will you. We'll keep you both in our thoughts


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is heartbreaking to have to be without them for even a night.
The good news is that she is going to feel so much better as soon as she is with you and when she is back home... those pain patches are quite magical as well 
Our thoughts, hearts and prayers are with you both.
Wishing your beautiful girl a speedy recovery!

PS My mother went blind in one eye after cataract surgery many many years ago. She went on to get her drivers licence after that. It is amazing how quickly we can adapt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> I called in late this afternoon and was told that Asia was starting to wake up and is well medicated. She has a pain patch on which I will have to take off on Monday. She should be pretty loopy for a few days after coming home they say. I guess that is good if her pain is being managed. I am exhausted and hope I can get some sleep tonight. Such mixed emotions. Happy it is over but worried about the recovery. One day at a time I know and she will be back to her normal self soon.


So glad Asia will be coming home today. One Day at a Time and she will be back to her old self!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to hear that your precious girl will be coming home today, hugs sent across the pond to you both.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It will be good to get her home.... sending positive thoughts that things this weekend go as well as possible and she heals quickly.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for speedy recovery, I know you are at very, very hard place to be. Hugs.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

nolefan said:


> It will be good to get her home.... sending positive thoughts that things this weekend go as well as possible and she heals quickly.


It will be a tough weekend. I took next week off work to devote all my time to my sweet baby girl. I imagine the tears will flow again when I pick her up as I adjust to all of this but that is ok. She will be fine in time I know and that is all that matters when I think about what others are dealing with. This could be so much worse but it is still very hard.I plan to call the vet this morning to check in on her and hope for good news..Thank you all again for your support. You forum friends are the best


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> It will be a tough weekend. I took next week off work to devote all my time to my sweet baby girl. I imagine the tears will flow again when I pick her up as I adjust to all of this but that is ok. She will be fine in time I know and that is all that matters when I think about what others are dealing with. This could be so much worse but it is still very hard.I plan to call the vet this morning to check in on her and hope for good news..Thank you all again for your support. You forum friends are the best


It will be a tough weekend emotionally for sure. All that will matter to Asia is that she is home with her Momma. Please let us know when you can pick her up. Glad you took the week off from work-you are going to need to rest, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really glad to hear her surgery went well and she's resting. 
I know you'll be glad to have her home and you'll be giving her lots of TLC. 
Wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so happy to see these updates. Was thinking about you so often yesterday. It will be so good to have her home today. And you will never regret taking the next week off to care for her. She is so lucky to have you. It will be a hard weekend, but hopefully the pain meds will work, and she will get such comfort having you near by. And then your next phase will begin, and she will probably amaze you with her ability to mend and adapt. So glad the surgery went as expected. Give her an extra hug from me and all her forum friends.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Well it sounds like my hope of having a sleepy groggy girl for a few days is not happening! I called to check on her and she is wide awake, had her breakfast and meds and is "talking to them" and is ready to come home. Too bad she has to wait for a few more hours poor girl. The vet tech said she is doing amazingly well


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, that is good news, Joanne!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Asia will be doing happy dances in a few hours. Would she like an ice cream cone on the way home?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well we are definitely doing a happy dance for Asia here!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Best wishes to Asia for an easy and quick recovery! I think you made the best choice you could've for her- and now that eye will never hurt your sweet little girl again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear she's doing so well, she will really be glad to see you and get back home. 
Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her, glad to hear that she is doing well - what a little star she is  I hope that you get her back home with you very soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

So glad that Asia is doing well.

After you get her home and you and she are settled, let us know!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We are home and she is very happy about that.. She is a bit out of sorts but mostly because of the cone I think. She did manage to eat with it on but is banging into everything so I am moving furniture around to try to help her navigate. We have to watch for swelling and bleeding more than a bit of oozing which is normal. She is on an antibiotic and pain pills starting Monday when I take the pain patches off. The incision looks good right now and my biggest worry is keeping it that way so she will have to adjust to the cone which is heartbreaking to see but I must stay strong. I will take it off for a bit tomorrow when I am watching her non stop but will have to keep it on overnight. I am glad it is over and now just need to survive the recovery so wish me luck! I think she is just a s gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you have her home. They hate those cones, don't they?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great that she is home with you and the recovery can begin.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure you are glad to have your girl home again. Sending lots of good thoughts for her recovery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad she is home with her mom. 
Cone gives me the stress, wish there is any other option for our doggies.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We are home and she is very happy about that.. She is a bit out of sorts but mostly because of the cone I think. She did manage to eat with it on but is banging into everything so I am moving furniture around to try to help her navigate. We have to watch for swelling and bleeding more than a bit of oozing which is normal. She is on an antibiotic and pain pills starting Monday when I take the pain patches off. The incision looks good right now and my biggest worry is keeping it that way so she will have to adjust to the cone which is heartbreaking to see but I must stay strong. I will take it off for a bit tomorrow when I am watching her non stop but will have to keep it on overnight. I am glad it is over and now just need to survive the recovery so wish me luck! I think she is just a s gorgeous as ever!!


So glad she's done and home. I laughed when I read that she was talking at the vets. A good sign for sure. Here's hoping for an uneventful recovery and sleep for you. I wouldn't worry about the cone too much. What I noticed with Tucker was that he started out hating it, banged into everything and scared himself, and then quickly adapted to eating drinking and sleeping with it on. So hang in there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad Asia is home with you, I'm sure being back where she belongs is the best tonic for you both, prayers and positive thoughts flying across the pond!.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying the first night home was uneventful and she gets better every day


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OutWest said:


> So glad she's done and home. I laughed when I read that she was talking at the vets. A good sign for sure. Here's hoping for an uneventful recovery and sleep for you. I wouldn't worry about the cone too much. What I noticed with Tucker was that he started out hating it, banged into everything and scared himself, and then quickly adapted to eating drinking and sleeping with it on. So hang in there.


Yes that cone is really the worst of it so far. I am so sad for her..She is adapting to it though still not happy about it. She kept me awake banging it on the side of the bed but did settle finally. She has had her breakfast and antibiotic and is now snoozing again. No fresh blood from the incision so hopefully she is fully clotted now and as long as we keep the cone on will stay that way.I am not sure how I going to manage giving her the pred drops in her eye with that cone on though so that will be the next issue. I don't want to take the cone off and then upset her further by putting it right back on again The vet assistant said she could go for walks so if she seems like she wants to I will take her for a short leash walk sometime today but only if she wants to go. I will keep you posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We are home and she is very happy about that.. I think she is just a s gorgeous as ever!!


So glad it's over and that she is home and happy! Of course she is gorgeous! I never doubted that.

Just love her, the rest will flow. It will be maddening, but it will flow. HUGS to you both!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*



Joanne & Asia said:


> Yes that cone is really the worst of it so far. I am so sad for her..She is adapting to it though still not happy about it. She kept me awake banging it on the side of the bed but did settle finally. She has had her breakfast and antibiotic and is now snoozing again. No fresh blood from the incision so hopefully she is fully clotted now and as long as we keep the cone on will stay that way.I am not sure how I going to manage giving her the pred drops in her eye with that cone on though so that will be the next issue. I don't want to take the cone off and then upset her further by putting it right back on again The vet assistant said she could go for walks so if she seems like she wants to I will take her for a short leash walk sometime today but only if she wants to go. I will keep you posted on how she is doing.


So glad Asia is home with you and of course she's gorgeous. One thing I can tell you from experience, is that she will get MORE USED to the cone each day, and it is of UTMOST importance to keep it on. Because I didn't want to see Tucker unhappy, I took it off at night and he could lick and scratch his incision (when he was fixed) and did get a slight infection. I learned my lesson!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We are home and she is very happy about that.. She is a bit out of sorts but mostly because of the cone I think. She did manage to eat with it on but is banging into everything so I am moving furniture around to try to help her navigate. We have to watch for swelling and bleeding more than a bit of oozing which is normal. She is on an antibiotic and pain pills starting Monday when I take the pain patches off. The incision looks good right now and my biggest worry is keeping it that way so she will have to adjust to the cone which is heartbreaking to see but I must stay strong. I will take it off for a bit tomorrow when I am watching her non stop but will have to keep it on overnight. I am glad it is over and now just need to survive the recovery so wish me luck! I think she is just a s gorgeous as ever!!


I'm so glad she is home and doing so well. It sounds like she is already moving on.  I really hope it continues to heal so well! 

She will be okay with the cone. My cone-hating dog, Tesia, had to wear it 24-7 at one point after her tumours were removed and she did quite quickly come to realize it wasn't going to hurt her, and she figured out she could put her head down with it on (that was huge). Asia will be okay, too. You're making her feel secure and loved, and she'll be okay. 

I hear you about not wanting to take it on and off to put in drops; can you take it off to put in drops and then leave it off for a little while as a bit of a reward? Just a thought if you will be there to watch and make sure all is well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so glad she is home and doing so well. It sounds like she is already moving on.  I really hope it continues to heal so well!
> 
> She will be okay with the cone. My cone-hating dog, Tesia, had to wear it 24-7 at one point after her tumours were removed and she did quite quickly come to realize it wasn't going to hurt her, and she figured out she could put her head down with it on (that was huge). Asia will be okay, too. You're making her feel secure and loved, and she'll be okay.
> 
> I hear you about not wanting to take it on and off to put in drops; can you take it off to put in drops and then leave it off for a little while as a bit of a reward? Just a thought if you will be there to watch and make sure all is well.


We managed to do the drop ok and she was very cooperative. She has not been with the pill though but I understand that given everything she has been through. I am waiting for the vet check in call this morning as I have a few questions as I was told to watch for swelling and to me it seems more swollen this morning. My husband thinks it is still the same so I am probably obsessing. I am such a worry wart when it comes to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> We managed to do the drop ok and she was very cooperative. She has not been with the pill though but I understand that given everything she has been through. I am waiting for the vet check in call this morning as I have a few questions as I was told to watch for swelling and to me it seems more swollen this morning. My husband thinks it is still the same so I am probably obsessing. I am such a worry wart when it comes to her.


Joanne: If vet doesn't call you, call him and ask your questions. Us mothers are BORN WORRIERS, I'm the same way!
Would she take the pill in one of those pill pockets or with liver sausage?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Asia got through the surgery well and is home with you. I hope she heals quickly and can get back to her everyday life and the spoiling that goes with it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a scare yesterday as the swelling increased so I took her in to see the vet. She is not the one who did the surgery. The swelling is more than usual I was told and apparently when they did the surgery there was more bleeding than they like to see and there was some issues stopping it. I wasn't told that at the time probably because they didn't want to freak me out! Which would have happened of course. So the swelling is congealed blood which hopefully her body will absorb. f it gets bigger or she starts bleeding trough the incision I have to call in but so far it has been ok.

I bought Asia a soft cone which she is much happier with but it is a bit too short to fully protect although is currently working as she is not pawing at her face and could if she figures out a way. The vet said they could order a cone so I am calling them tomorrow to see if those ones are longer. I am keeping the hard cone on at night as I am too nervous otherwise.

So all in all this remains stressful and I will be so happy when she is healed up. She is doing well overall, sleepy from the medication but eating and drinking and wagging her tailShe is as always a little trooper and the love of my life.

Happy Mother's Day to all the doggie moms out there!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the update. She'll be good as new in no time- it's just the getting there that is rough...hang in there! She's very lucky to have you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We managed to do the drop ok and she was very cooperative. She has not been with the pill though but I understand that given everything she has been through. I am waiting for the vet check in call this morning as I have a few questions as I was told to watch for swelling and to me it seems more swollen this morning. My husband thinks it is still the same so I am probably obsessing.* I am such a worry wart when it comes to her.*


You are worrying because you love her and you want her to be well. Totally understandable. I would have brought her in yesterday, too. 

Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? Tesia did really well with them - they come in two sizes, so if the pills are big, they can still get tucked away in yumminess.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you, it's so hard not to worry about them regardless of what it is they are going through. 

Asia sounds like a very wonderful and special girl. Enjoy your Mother's Day.
Prayers she continues to heal and recovers well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? Tesia did really well with them - they come in two sizes, so if the pills are big, they can still get tucked away in yumminess.[/QUOTE]

She has been fine with the pill with the new cone on. That swelling though is really worrying as it seems so big. She is acting normal and seems to be resting comfortably so I don't know.Yesterday, the vet said it could take a week to come down but to call if it gets bigger It seems to be but I can't tell for sure if I am imagining it. Our vet said to call today if I had concerns so I may do that just to ask again what to watch for besides the bleeding which hasn't happened. I am such a worry wart.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? Tesia did really well with them - they come in two sizes, so if the pills are big, they can still get tucked away in yumminess.


She has been fine with the pill with the new cone on. That swelling though is really worrying as it seems so big. She is acting normal and seems to be resting comfortably so I don't know.Yesterday, the vet said it could take a week to come down but to call if it gets bigger It seems to be but I can't tell for sure if I am imagining it. Our vet said to call today if I had concerns so I may do that just to ask again what to watch for besides the bleeding which hasn't happened. I am such a worry wart.[/QUOTE]

I would call if I were you. Just some reassurance from your vet that it sounds normal or expected will help a lot. And if she IS concerned, that's good to know, too - and act on. Hugs to you and Asia.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> Have you tried Pill Pockets for the meds? Tesia did really well with them - they come in two sizes, so if the pills are big, they can still get tucked away in yumminess.


She has been fine with the pill with the new cone on. That swelling though is really worrying as it seems so big. She is acting normal and seems to be resting comfortably so I don't know.Yesterday, the vet said it could take a week to come down but to call if it gets bigger It seems to be but I can't tell for sure if I am imagining it. Our vet said to call today if I had concerns so I may do that just to ask again what to watch for besides the bleeding which hasn't happened. I am such a worry wart.[/QUOTE]

You'll feel better if you talk to him/her again.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just spoke to the vet. She says as long as the stitches are holding(they are much more visible now with the swelling) she wouldn't do anything at this point. If there is bleeding then that would change. We continue to monitor and she is hopeful Asia's body will absorb the blood. It can take quite a while for the swelling to go down and she said it won't cause Asia any pain. That part makes me feel better. I just need to relax and be patient which is not easy for me to do.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like Asia is doing well and she must be happy to be home with her loving family. Glad to hear that she's comfortable and is resting and hope the swelling gets better soon too. Give her gentle hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Might be a good idea to take a picture of the swelling now, and again every hour or two until you feel a bit more secure about her progress. That way you have something to use as a point of reference to assess her progress. Also, you then have pics with times to email your vet if you feel concerned.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> Just spoke to the vet. She says as long as the stitches are holding(they are much more visible now with the swelling) she wouldn't do anything at this point. If there is bleeding then that would change. We continue to monitor and she is hopeful Asia's body will absorb the blood. It can take quite a while for the swelling to go down and she said it won't cause Asia any pain. That part makes me feel better. I just need to relax and be patient which is not easy for me to do.


So glad you feel better. I like Dancer's suggestion of taking pictures of the swelling and putting the time on it, so you have something to compare to.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Continuing to send prayers and good thoughts your way. You are doing such a great job of managing all of the variables. Will be watching your thread, hugs to Asia and you -- hang in there.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

No sign of bleeding and the vet thinks it is highly unlikely there has been any new bleeding which can happen if dogs are jumping around or bang the area dislodging clots. i have taken a couple pics today and will compare those with what it looks like in the morning.It looks like a golf ball at the moment but Asia is a bit perkier today and acting normal so that has eased my worry a bit. If it grows or there is any bleeding we will go in but I am hoping it will start to slowly decrease in size over the coming days. The pain patch comes off in the morning and then she will be on Deramax for 8 days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad she is feeling better, hope that swelling goes away very soon. 
You both have been thru so much lately. Sending good vibes and prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*



Joanne & Asia said:


> No sign of bleeding and the vet thinks it is highly unlikely there has been any new bleeding which can happen if dogs are jumping around or bang the area dislodging clots. i have taken a couple pics today and will compare those with what it looks like in the morning.It looks like a golf ball at the moment but Asia is a bit perkier today and acting normal so that has eased my worry a bit. If it grows or there is any bleeding we will go in but I am hoping it will start to slowly decrease in size over the coming days. The pain patch comes off in the morning and then she will be on Deramax for 8 days.


Please give Asia some hugs and kisses from me. She will be so happy to have her Mom home with her!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is doing better today. The swelling seems to be down a little bit and she actually brought me a toy and her tennis ball today I am so relieved and it appears she is on the mend and soon back to herself...although her new nickname is pretty pirate girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Asia is doing better today. The swelling seems to be down a little bit and she actually brought me a toy and her tennis ball today I am so relieved and it appears she is on the mend and soon back to herself...although her new nickname is pretty pirate girl!


 This post has me smiling from ear to ear. She is obviously feeling better! Great news about the swelling going down. How long will Pirate Girl be wearing a patch? Bet she is the prettiest pirate dog ever. Aaar!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad she's getting back to herself! I'm sure she's a gorgeous pirate girl!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> This post has me smiling from ear to ear. She is obviously feeling better! Great news about the swelling going down. How long will Pirate Girl be wearing a patch? Bet she is the prettiest pirate dog ever. Aaar!


I would love to get her a pink patch with some pretty eyelashes on it haha. She is doing well. I got the vet's office to order a soft cone and it will be in tomorrow. I will take her with me when I pick it up to get the vet to take a look and make sure all is good. The swelling is about the sane as yesterday but no worse and the stitches look good with no signs of infection. This is her last day of antibiotics and she started on the deramax for pain relief and to help with inflammation yesterday. She hasn't exhibited any signs of pain so it appears the pain patch and now pills is working well in that regard. She continues to amaze me at how good she is. I am so blessed to have such a wonderful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*



Joanne & Asia said:


> I would love to get her a pink patch with some pretty eyelashes on it haha. She is doing well. I got the vet's office to order a soft cone and it will be in tomorrow. I will take her with me when I pick it up to get the vet to take a look and make sure all is good. The swelling is about the sane as yesterday but no worse and the stitches look good with no signs of infection. This is her last day of antibiotics and she started on the deramax for pain relief and to help with inflammation yesterday. She hasn't exhibited any signs of pain so it appears the pain patch and now pills is working well in that regard. She continues to amaze me at how good she is. I am so blessed to have such a wonderful girl.


Joanne: I love it a pink patch with eyelashes-that would be so girly!!
Hope the soft cone works well for sweet Asia. Keep us posted. Glad to hear she has no pain.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So happy to hear that beautiful Asia is doing well, hugs and kisses flying across the pond from me!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

I bet if you google you will find a pretty eye patch for dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad to see that Asia has made such nice progress and you are both doing well. Thank you for being so good about updating us. It's funny how much I've thought about you two over the last weeks. You've come a long way on this journey


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

nolefan said:


> I'm so glad to see that Asia has made such nice progress and you are both doing well. Thank you for being so good about updating us. It's funny how much I've thought about you two over the last weeks. You've come a long way on this journey


Thanks for thinking about us. Yes it has been a difficult journey for sure!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that your beautiful girl is doing well, what a brave girl she is. Hope that the soft cone works for you. She's a lucky girl to have such a great Mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear how well Asia is doing, you're such a fantastic dog mom. 

Asia will definitely be the prettiest pirate girl I've ever seen. 
Really like the idea of the pink eye patch with eyelashes on it, too cute!

Prayers Asia continues to recover well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia will definitely be the prettiest pirate girl I've ever seen. 
Really like the idea of the pink eye patch with eyelashes on it, too cute!

My husband thinks the patch idea is silly but come on! Every girl needs a pretty accessory for special occasions I found a couple of sites that make custom patches so I am now on a mission!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep up the excellent progress, Asia!! 

And I'm all for the special eye patch, too. If you have to wear an eye patch, make it a pretty one for sure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, made me smile reading how well Asia's doing. The pink eye patch sounds terrific


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

How does Asia's eye look today, still pretty swollen?

Love the idea of an eye patch with lashes!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> How does Asia's eye look today, still pretty swollen?
> 
> Love the idea of an eye patch with lashes!


Hi Mary It is still swollen but definitely seems to be coming down. She was very perky this morning and we increased her walk to about 20 mins. plus she chased her ball a few times in the yard.I didn't want to overdo it though so shut that down fairly quickly. Ste should be ready fro a snooze now I think. I am waiting for the vet's office to call that the cone is in and am hoping the vet can squeeze her in for a quick check to make sure all is good.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The vet had a look and while the selling is still more than usual it is down some and the stitches look good. She feels the swelling should be gone by the time the stitches are removed next Thursday. Asia went in to the office tail wagging and all excited to see her favorite vet ladies. What a sweetie she is! They all love here there


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

I bet Asa is quite the personality girl!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

so relieve to read that Asia seems to be on the mend, no matter how slow it feels! I would be beside myself if I were in your shoes.

Can't wait to see pictures of your girl winking and styling her new patch!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She's such a little sweetie, you must be so proud of her! I also love the idea of a pretty patch and hope you find a perfect one online for her


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great updates. She is going to come out if this just fine, I'm so sure! She has the best attitude for a 100% recovery!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ditto everyone else's comments. Sounds like she's gonna be just fine


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So glad the vet got another chance to look at it and say it's ok to still be swollen. 

What a cutie pie Asia is, strutting her stuff for the staff. I love it!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> What a cutie pie Asia is, strutting her stuff for the staff. I love it!


She doesn't hold a grudge! She loves people too much for that


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

That's just one of the many things that I love about this breed, they are so forgiving.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I know! They are amazing. I can't imagine living life without a Golden by my side.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I know! They are amazing. I can't imagine living life without a Golden by my side.


^
So true. I'm so glad that Daisy helped us to fall in love with goldens 7 years ago. Hope that your precious girl is continuing to do well, she's such a little sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

I bet Asa is quite the personality girl!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Miss Asia really seems pretty well back to her normal self. There is still some swelling but it is much less than it was so her body is doing it's job at absorbing the blood.Six more days till the stitches come out and Asia and I will both be doing a happy dance!

I just want to say again how much I have appreciated all of the advice, caring and support you all have given us during this whole time. From diagnosis and the roller coaster of ups and down till and through the decision and the surgery and recovery. You have helped get me through it all. You are amazing people and I feel blessed to have met you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy to hear this update!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How I love to see a good update  Glad she is getting back to seeming like her old self.... that is wonderful news


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad Asia is almost back to normal. Amazing how quickly they heal, isn't it?

The people on this Forum are the best support system in the world!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

What a difference a week (give or take) makes! I've been following this thread, so glad you both are doing so well. Thank you for sharing her journey with us. It's been very inspirational. Hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that she is doing well and wishing you a nice, relaxing weekend with your beautiful girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing you two a lovely weekend


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So glad you have both come through this ordeal so well.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by to say hi to you and Asia and hope that she's continuing to do well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by with a hug and a hi!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

stopping by to say Hi to you and Asia!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and a hello from me as well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And me! Wondering how your beautiful girl is doing?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Good morning Asia is doing well. She does want those stitches out though and paws at it or tries to when she has the cone on. I am back to work tomorrow and the stitches come out on Thursday if she doesn't do it herself lol. Other than that all is good and I am adjusting to her new look.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear she's doing so well. 

When you feel up to it, post a picture of her so we can tell you how BEAUTIFUL she is.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The day after surgery









and today


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl. The sweetest face xxxx


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

What a beautiful, sweet face. So glad you are both doing so well.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

She's beautiful! And now she's winking at you. Lovely girl, glad she is recovering so well!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like it's healing beautifully. It just makes her extra special.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww-she looks great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing pictures of Asia with us. 

She's even more Beautiful and so very special!

Great to hear she's doing so well, she looks wonderful.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sweet, beautiful girl.she looks great.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Still such a beautiful sweet face. Impossible to change that when it comes from within. 

I'm so glad she is healing so well. What a relief. She'll be happy when the cone is gone for good!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Asia has a beautiful, sweet face, as others have observed, and that hasn't changed!  I'm glad she is doing so well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> The day after surgery
> 
> View attachment 528233
> 
> ...


Looks like she is healing well. I bet those stitches itch! One more day Asia. Hang in there.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like she's healing up nicely. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Still such a beautiful sweet face. Impossible to change that when it comes from within.
> 
> I'm so glad she is healing so well. What a relief. She'll be happy when the cone is gone for good!


Her beauty does shine from within


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So are we officially cone and stitch free?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Officially stitch free but there is a raw spot that needs to heal so the vet is recommending vitamin E cream and keeping the cone on for a few more days. The soft cone I have been using is semi useful. She can reach her eye but it is a deterant. I don't have the heart to put the hard one back on her after everything she has gone through but will have to if she goes at it. She can't hurt herself I was told but it won't heal unless we keep her away from it. Almost to the end of all of this...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Her beauty does shine from within


It sure does


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Asia is doing so good!!! She looks great!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Asia is such a trouper, I'm glad she has those stitches out. She and you will have this behind you soon. What a sweetie pie.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I have not been on the forum much as of late and remember reading your story.

Sweet, sweet Asia nothing can take away any of your beauty! So glad to hear you are doing so very well.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a beautiful winking girl Asia is! She's looking good.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> What a beautiful winking girl Asia is! She's looking good.


I wish I could hug you! Thanks again for your support and I am so very sorry about your sweet Flirty. There is a special place at the rainbow bridge for true angels like her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that your beautiful girl is doing so well, she's been such a little star.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How is sweet Asia today? Did the stitches come out on schedule? Does she still wear the cone? I bet she's ready to run....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OutWest said:


> How is sweet Asia today? Did the stitches come out on schedule? Does she still wear the cone? I bet she's ready to run....


Asia is doing well. Stitches out and cone off. Putting vitamin E cream on the scar and it is healing up nicely. She has had no issues adjusting to life with one eye. Her energy level is not quite up to what it was but I am sure it will come back soon. Even though it has been cleared by the vet, I think I will give it one more week before I send her back for her pack hikes. Right now our daily walks seem to be enough for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can only imagine what a relief it must be to them when the pain of the eye pressure and accompanying "migraine" are gone. So glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, glad to read Asia's doing so well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that beautiful Asia is doing well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How's your sweet girl today? Is she starting to bug you about letting her go back on her hikes with her pals?  She must be feeling so much better every day. I hope you are, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Asia is doing so well, I'm sure she is looking forward to joining her buddies for a hike.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is doing fine. Her energy level isn't quite up to par. She is enjoying her walks and ball chases but tires faster than usual so I think I will give it a bit more time before I send her on her big hikes. It has been hot and muggy in our neck of the woods so that may account for some of that. She continues to have her playful moments morning and evening as usual and amazes me at how well she has adjusted.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Asia is doing so well!!!


----------

